# Audit sheets - Does anyone have a facility



## Bonnie C. Sher (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a facility audit sheet for the Emergency Department?
If so could you send one to my email address: bcsher@starband.net?
Many thanks!


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Sep 19, 2008)

*?*

The word facility is throwing me off, but if you mean E/M in the ED, this one will work:

http://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/partb/reference/pdf/scoresheets/8985.pdf


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 19, 2008)

There is an audit worksheet for the ER on this site.  It's in alpha order.  Don's site has a WEALTH of information.

http://www.donself.com/


----------

